# Hen or roo?



## 2rain

I know it's a little soon but can anyone tell?


----------



## birmann

2rain said:


> I know it's a little soon but can anyone tell?


What age and breed?


----------



## 2rain

birmann said:


> What age and breed?


Lemon coo coo Maran and 5 wks


----------



## Apyl

Rooster in my opinion


----------



## 2rain

I really hope not  anyone else think it's a roo?


----------



## birmann

2rain said:


> I really hope not  anyone else think it's a roo?


Yep for sure a roo!


----------



## MaransGuy

Can you post a pic of the base of its tail?


----------



## 2rain

Here's a better picture of the head sorry it took so long


----------



## yessi_boo

Looks like a roo to me :/


----------



## fuzziebutt

Well, there's one oddball in every crowd, and today it's me!! I say hen.


----------



## SilkieBoy

Yup a ROO! At that young age it already has waddles and a crest. Definalty a boy! Sorry it is not the news you wanted. Pretty color though!


----------



## jennifer

I vote hen!


----------



## piglett

SilkieBoy said:


> Yup a ROO! At that young age it already has waddles and a crest. Definalty a boy! Sorry it is not the news you wanted. Pretty color though!


Yup i second that....Boy


----------



## dsdakel

I have a rogue breed I'm trying to determine. Markings of a Sicilian buttercup hen, large bird, not a cupped comb, we thought we were buying a Golden Comet Pullet. I don't think that's what we got. An help is appreciated.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Hi and welcome!! I have no idea the breed, but you have a handsome rooster!!! That is no lady!


----------



## drob12985

dsdakel said:


> I have a rogue breed I'm trying to determine. Markings of a Sicilian buttercup hen, large bird, not a cupped comb, we thought we were buying a Golden Comet Pullet. I don't think that's what we got. An help is appreciated.


I also posted on you're other post about this bird. It's a rooster looking at its stance and feathering along with large red comb/waddles. And judging by his coloring I'd say he's part Golden Cockoo Maran


----------



## drob12985

2rain said:


> Here's a better picture of the head sorry it took so long


Favors a buff Orpington alot, but a very pretty bird. Even though it has developed a little comb and bigger waddles that early, I believe it's a hen, all of the tail feathers look to be the same length and there is no sickle feathers in the tail. My vote is hen.


----------



## MaransGuy

dsdakel said:


> I have a rogue breed I'm trying to determine. Markings of a Sicilian buttercup hen, large bird, not a cupped comb, we thought we were buying a Golden Comet Pullet. I don't think that's what we got. An help is appreciated.


Sorry to say, but this is no hen. It is without a doubt a rooster. Sorry.


----------



## hennypenny68

dsdakel said:


> I have a rogue breed I'm trying to determine. Markings of a Sicilian buttercup hen, large bird, not a cupped comb, we thought we were buying a Golden Comet Pullet. I don't think that's what we got. An help is appreciated.


That's a roo to me....


----------



## kjohnstone

Nothing definitive. Wattles a little early for so much red, might be a roo, but not outside of possibility for a hen. Give it another month, still just a baby. (back to the lemon cuckoo Maran)


----------



## kjohnstone

As far as the "golden comet" it is definitely a roo as far as I am concerned, and golden comet roos are white chicks, (sex-linked hybrid) so this is a sport, a mutation, or just a mixup. Send a picture to the breeder and ask them what they want to do about it. (It might be interesting to use him to breed just to see the result. Also might be interesting to see what he looks like when feathering fully matured.) Also, go to the breeder's web site and see what other breeds they offer. Look for those with reddish chicks, like the golden comet pullets, to see what might have gotten mixed in!


----------



## jacksonT

I have hatched chickens that look exactly like that no lie I think it is a cross from a barred rock rooster and a Delaware hen it is weird how that color comes up because both birds have no orange in them once so ever but that is my guess


----------



## SilkieBoy

Love the color though! A pretty boy in both pics!!


----------



## dsdakel

*Much appreciated*

I am grateful for all of the quick responses. My daughter wants to show him in the county fair. So we' re going to wash him up and see how he does. Our only dilemma is stating a breed. Not sure what they would accept. Golden Cuckoo Moran, Autosexing Legbar, breed confused Golden Comet? I also have the problem that we clipped his wings. We were sick of climbing the tree to get them out, and having all our pullets in the garden and raspberries was annoying.
Thanks again!


----------



## SilkieBoy

Good luck showing him! You will have lots if fun!


----------

